# Looking for a breeder in Ohio



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello all. I have had a german shepherd in the past. In fact, that is her in my profile picture. Her name was Tasha, or Tin-pup as we liked to call her, among many other names she had. She had megaesophagus and we had to put her to sleep last year at the age of 4. It was weird how we found her. Just out of the blue one day we decided to go get a GSD. And we picked her out of the newspaper. Something I will never do again but at the same time, it was almost like Tasha had found us. 

So now my hunt for a new pup begins. But I am very apprehensive as I do not want to go through what we went through with Tasha. I just don't know where to go and I am scared. I have found several good breeders, or it seems, but I would lke to hear from others. I am willing to travel to neighboring states. Indiana, Michigan, Pennsylvania. 

So if you have any good recommendations, I would love to hear them.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What are your goals for your new GSD? 

Have you considered a rescue? Lots of GSD in need of homes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lhczth said:


> Have you considered a rescue? Lots of GSD in need of homes.


Especially in Ohio. The economy has hit a lot of homes really hard there and people are having to get rid of some nice dogs, through no fault of the dog's own.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I did consider a rescue. In fact, I almost took in a former K9 (my sister rescues and finds homes for pit bulls and came across the K9). But I have cats and that is what has held me back from taking one in. I would rather a pup be brought up with them.  It is not out of the question though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can definitely get a dog through a rescue that has been proven to be good with cats. Many foster homes that I know have cats, and most rescue groups test the dog to see if he/she is ok with cats.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I will consider it. I have a GSD rescue near my home, about an hours drive, and I have looked at it before in the past. I don't think my cats would be too thrilled even though they are rescues also.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello fellow Ohioan. Which part of Ohio are you in? PM me if you prefer not to share that in the public forum. I know a good breeder in Ohio, but not sure if it's too far from you.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lisa has a really valid question. We need to know what the OP is looking for what they want to do what lines they are interested in. We can all give great recommendations for his area (especially MI like 3 breeders come to mind in MI) but if hes looking for show lines obviously a working line recommendation isn't going to help one bit.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I am actually a her, but that is ok. 

I am looking for a protector. Didn't really give much thought to working or show, just as long as the pup is healthy. The mega-E didn't show in Tasha until about 14 weeks of age and the breeder I got her from had never even heard of it then quickly got rid of her dam. I don't know, I thought it was strange but at least she reimbursed us for the cost of the pup. That didn't come near the cost of our vet bills, but that is beside the point. She was a wonderful. loving, loyal and well socialized GSD. 

I live in the country, with acreage to run and a pond to swim in. I am looking for a similar to Tasha but healthy pup. One who likes cats, likes older kids and doesn't mind an occasional visit from a couple of dobermans!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

sent you a private message


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

I got my girl from Vombuflod. She is a great dog. Kathy is great to deal with, she loves her dogs. She breeds the wgsl. My Nikki is great with kids and other pets. You should give her a call or look at her web page.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Dan. I just went to their website and they are just a few hours from me.


----------

